# Neighbors from hell.



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

These guys are BBQ'ing in their own yard and the neighbor across the street calls some environmentalist do-gooder dude to complain of the BBQ smoke drifting onto her property and she's apparently called the cops and fire dept. before when they've cooked outside. What a creepy neighbor. These guys look to live in a well kept neighborhood and their property looks to be clean and neat from what I can see. Maybe she just doesn't like them because they are black but there's no way these guy's grill is bothering her at that distance. These guys are good natured about it but it looks like the cops could site the woman for making nuisance calls.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu8bODcFfAQ[/ame]


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I can't hear what the one guy is saying.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

neighbor from hell for sure. the thing is that guy seems to be saying they are in the wrong because he could smell it on the street also. what does he expect? the smell just doesn't stay on the property of the one barbecuing.

everybody on this street barbecues every day rain or shine. except me. (I have one out there though) I can smell it right now and it's pouring out. you can't help but smell it.(actually it always makes me hungry) I never heard tell of anyone reporting something like this. granted one of the neighbors was reported one time for having a fire in an open drum and burning god knows what but that was against our by-laws here. probably a woman with no life of her own and is hateful and jealous of anyone who does or if she hasn't reported anyone else it could be because he's black . who knows? there's still people around like that I suppose~Georgia


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Some people seem to think the world has to conform to their standards


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm not excusing her because I think her complaint in the BBQ instance is unreasonable but I'm guessing she probably suffers from chemical sensitivities. There seems to be more and more people cropping up these days that have that problem now and are bothered by smells that never used to bother them for decades before.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

if that were the case she would have complained about her neighbor next door that had one last week. jmo ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

There should be no chemicals in bbq. Natural wood smoke. The woman is just being a witch. She should be cited for making nuisance calls to the police. 

Lot of that going around, went to "bbq camp" last night to visit with some family who are entered in a contest this weekend. The other visitors included their daughter with 5 kids. And several other kids. Quiet time doesn't start until 10 pm but about 9:45 here comes the camp host reporting a complaint, we were making too much noise. And it was just conversation, no music, the kids weren't yelling or anything. The competitor across the way complained on them. He thinks he's something special because he was on the pitmasters tv show, and probably still holding a grudge because they skunked him in ribs at a 4th of July contest.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

5:05, LOL!

That sure looks like south Florida.

Quick comments - just because a store sells an item, that doesn't make it legal to use it. He could buy an ATV and still not be legally able to drive it down the street. Smokers are different than regular grills - more efficient, better flavor, less outside smoke. We see one side of the story and expect the person is reasonable. If there was a huge plume of smoke, that might not be reasonable in a neighborhood.

Is the woman across the street being a witch? Quite possibly. The take-away is that living in city limits and a HOA has its problems. But I think that is preaching to the choir.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

I give those two a lot of credit. I would have lost my cool.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Harry Chickpea said:


> 5:05, LOL!
> 
> That sure looks like south Florida.


Say it ain't so!
I believe that BBQ complaints (other than a quality issue) are grounds for capital punishment in the South.
LOL


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Her relative lives across the street from me.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I would have bet that this happened somewhere in Florida and it did! 

How ridiculous!

These people should make it a point to cook out every night for a week!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I can't believe all you bleeding heart liberals thinking that these people should have some sort of a right to the other guys property !
All she is saying is keep your stinking barbecue to your own place. 

It's a simple case of no trespassing and only a bleeding heart liberal would think that there is some excuse to take over her property for others pleasure.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Now with the above said I think she is picking a very tiny nit.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If she doesn't want to smell another persons bbq then she should move 50 miles away from anyone else. And why does she call on those particular neighbors only???? I smell my neighbors cigarette smoke and laundry detergent all the time. Stuff like that happens when you live with close neighbors. Do the people who were having the bbq have the right to even talk in their front yard? Yes they do, regardless of whether Nosey can hear it or not.

Despite what Mr. Clipboard believes there is a standard of "reasonable use" written in nearly all of those zoning codes. I bet if it escalates to court, Mr. Clipboard will be laughed out. There's a huge difference to thick, choking tire smoke and a little bbq smoke.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

At the end of the video the guys say she even has a camera facing thier house. She clearly has issues.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

This is the result of having a green President in the white house. 

http://www.thefederalistpapers.org/us/epa-targets-summer-backyard-barbecues-for-pollution-emissions


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

For some people a clipboard is like a badge. 

I'd have told him to get off my property.  If he wants to write a ticket, leave it at the curb.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

The better option is to invite Mr Clipboard out back and give him some BBQ. More flies... and swine before pearls.

Better yet, add some red dye in the BBQ sauce so when he goes over after to Miss Prissy, she sees the unmistakable traces of de feet.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Fennick said:


> I'm not excusing her because I think her complaint in the BBQ instance is unreasonable but I'm guessing she probably suffers from chemical sensitivities. There seems to be more and more people cropping up these days that have that problem now and are bothered by smells that never used to bother them for decades before.


I'd bet she is sensitive to blacks.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I would have to lean toward race bias, too, because one of the best smells in the world is bbq in progress. When the American Royal is underway, 500+ teams cooking at the same time, you can smell it for miles. Smoke, meat, fat and spice. Makes my mouth water just thinking about it.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Ozarks Tom said:


> For some people a clipboard is like a badge.
> 
> I'd have told him to get off my property. If he wants to write a ticket, leave it at the curb.


Apparently he had no power to do anything. He said all he could do is write a report and forward it to some office. IOW, he is just another example of someone with a useless job that shouldn't even exist. The cops and firemen told the guys to go ahead and BBQ because they weren't breaking any laws. The fruitcake told them the cops were basing that on a different section of the law. He was BSing those 2 guys to make it appear he had some authority.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Of course, it's because he's black - everyone in the South is racist, don't you know.

Actually, sometimes when my neighbor is drying clothes, I have to stay inside because the smell of the fabric softener just takes my breath away - so I stay inside.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I was out in my yard today and smelled BBQ. Maybe I should have called and complained about it-especially since it was coming from a block away! (I drove past it on my way to feed my horses.)


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Trixie said:


> Of course, it's because he's black - everyone in the South is racist, don't you know.
> 
> Actually, sometimes when my neighbor is drying clothes, I have to stay inside because the smell of the fabric softener just takes my breath away - so I stay inside.


Being southern I know we're not all racist but I have wonder what would be her reason to have a camera pointed at these people's house. That would have nothing to do with chemical sensitivity.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Back in 1995 I had just moved up to just outside a little town just south west of Boston. Someone had mailed me some Omaha steaks fillet mignons. One Sunday afternoon I decided to eat a couple of them. There was about an acre of woods separating my neighbor and me. I had a little fire no bigger than a hubcap going, and was cooking fillet mignon on a stick (best way to cook them) when I heard the neighbors come home. Next I heard the wife yell, "I smell smoke! Call the fire dept!", and she came running through the woods. She busts out of the woods, I'm sitting on a stump with a fillet on a stick can cooking it over my little fire. She says, "what in the world are you doing?, and I says, why in cooking a fillet mignon. She says, "that's against the law!" I say, "What!?!" 
Long story short, the fire dept came and made me put out my fire. I'd already finished cooking by then anyway. They didn't fine me that time but gave me a stern warning. That's when I knew I was in a strange place. Lol! They probably thought I was the neighbor from hell.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

dixiegal62 said:


> Being southern I know we're not all racist but I have wonder what would be her reason to have a camera pointed at these people's house. That would have nothing to do with chemical sensitivity.


Really, I'm not being personal with you or anyone else in this discussion - just a general observation.

I don't know why she does what she does, it may be because they are black - who knows. You may know more about the situation than I do, but there may be a history there that isn't apparent.

Black and white people can dislike each other for many other reasons.

Maybe I seem to be a little dramatic, but I think we are headed for some bad times in this country and I think we are going to need each other - no matter our color. It is not in our best interest to let others with an agenda divide us. Again, not personal, - I'm talking of the professional rabble rousers. As a whole, I wish we would stop a take a breath before we label something racist. It hurts - it hurts whites, blacks and the country.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Trixie said:


> Really, I'm not being personal with you or anyone else in this discussion - just a general observation.
> 
> I don't know why she does what she does, it may be because they are black - who knows. You may know more about the situation than I do, but there may be a history there that isn't apparent.
> 
> ...


I see what you where saying now and you have some really good points


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

I think I can one up y'all....a few years ago, my BIL - a transplanted Louisiana boy lost in the wilds of Jacksonville, Florida - decided to have a pig roast in his backyard.

Imagine his surprise when two cruisers pulled up with lights flashing...his neighbors had turned him in for killing and burning a dog in his backyard!


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

OK, I just spit on my computer!


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Jolly said:


> I think I can one up y'all....a few years ago, my BIL - a transplanted Louisiana boy lost in the wilds of Jacksonville, Florida - decided to have a pig roast in his backyard.
> 
> Imagine his surprise when two cruisers pulled up with lights flashing...his neighbors had turned him in for killing and burning a dog in his backyard!



That's funny.

Could this have something to do with the Fluffy and Fido law that was passed in Florida???

I'm trying to figure out what he had done wrong - even if it had been a dog


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Uh... unless I missed it, nowhere did the guys mention the race of the woman across the street.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Uh... unless I missed it, nowhere did the guys mention the race of the woman across the street.


They didn't Harry, but her behavior towards these guys is different than towards her other neighbors for some reason. They seem like decent guys not inclined to criminal mischief. I might see it if she was accusing them of selling dope out of the house and that might explain the camera pointed at them. But BBQing? I still bet she is an old white woman who probably distrusts all blacks and it is a nearly all white neighborhood. Of course, there is always the possibility she is just a kook.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I've run across some very strong and opinionated black women. I don't think I would automagically infer that the neighbor is white.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Long story short, the fire dept came and made me put out my fire. I'd already finished cooking by then anyway. They didn't fine me that time but gave me a stern warning. That's when I knew I was in a strange place. Lol! They probably thought I was the neighbor from hell


There are often times here during long dry spells when any open fire is illegal without a permit, so I suspect there was a "burn ban" in effect.

It's not surprising someone living near a wooded area and smelling smoke would be concerned


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There are often times here during long dry spells when any open fire is illegal without a permit, so I suspect there was a "burn ban" in effect.
> 
> It's not surprising someone living near a wooded area and smelling smoke would be concerned


but other folks were bbq'ing with no call to anyone.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

We own a pig roaster. My son has it now. We are having a big Birthday party and Engagement party combined BBQ next weekend at his house in his backyard around the pool. He also has a fire pit and a Green Egg grill. No complaints ever. Live and let live!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

gapeach said:


> This is the result of having a green President in the white house.
> 
> http://www.thefederalistpapers.org/us/epa-targets-summer-backyard-barbecues-for-pollution-emissions


Omg, see! I knew he wasn't really black...


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Seems like the proper course of action here is a discrimination lawsuit. Cause it sure looks like discrimination to me. I don't normally go for such things, but in this case I think it is well deserved.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

vicker said:


> Back in 1995*I had just moved up to just outside a little town just south west of Boston.*
> 
> 
> Someone had mailed me some Omaha steaks fillet mignons. One Sunday afternoon I decided to eat a couple of them. There was about an acre of woods separating my neighbor and me. I had a little fire no bigger than a hubcap going, and was cooking fillet mignon on a stick (best way to cook them) when I heard the neighbors come home. Next I heard the wife yell, "I smell smoke! Call the fire dept!", and she came running through the woods. She busts out of the woods, I'm sitting on a stump with a fillet on a stick can cooking it over my little fire. She says, "what in the world are you doing?, and I says, why in cooking a fillet mignon. She says, "that's against the law!" I say, "What!?!"
> Long story short, the fire dept came and made me put out my fire. I'd already finished cooking by then anyway. They didn't fine me that time but gave me a stern warning.* That's when I knew I was in a strange place. Lol! They probably thought I was the neighbor from hell. *




*That's* why this thread reminded me of the "Civil War" thread.


Please y'all, BBQ's are just fine. If ya want, come have a seat and munch out. If not, just go on 'bout your business.:gaptooth:


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Neighbor from 'Ell ? 

Not even close.

I lived on a cul-de-sac once (out in the county) with a NUT job. He got mad at us once, brought home a pickup load of old tires, set them on the edge of his yard and lit them on fire ! Burned for two days. (yeah....call the local sheriff's office....they did nothing)(this was the mid 70's.....stuff was WAY more lax then)

Wouldn't pay his utility bills. (LOTS of stories about this...ahahahaa....here's just one) One day they cut his phone off, so he climbs the pole, transfers his wires onto our terminals, and begins using our phone. I go to make a call one day, pick up the phone and he is on it ! I called the phone company, said "hey....I'm paying for a private line, I'd sorta LIKE a private line".


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

> I go to make a call one day, pick up the phone and he is on it !


A variation of this happened to me in the 70s in NC when I was rooming with several grad students after college. Not only would we find somebody talking on our line, we had long distance charges, $5 at a time, appearing on the bill that we *knew* we hadn't made. Several visits to the company offices got the charges taken off but they seemed very puzzled about how it was happening. (These were days when the phone companies would actually scatter unpaid long distance billings around randomly, one on this bill, one on that one, trying to sucker the money from customers but would also take the charges off automatically if you occasionally called in and complained about single ones. But these were more charges than that.) *Finally* a phone employee spotted a line spliced out to the pole on the street from the house next door and documented an ex-phone co employee had been putting the connection up then taking it down after his long-distance calls.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Trixie said:


> Really, I'm not being personal with you or anyone else in this discussion - just a general observation.
> 
> I don't know why she does what she does, it may be because they are black - who knows. You may know more about the situation than I do, but there may be a history there that isn't apparent.
> 
> ...


Your point is well taken. However when racism does rear its ugly head it shouldn't be excused away, either.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

When we'd install and sand a mesquite wood flooring, the last fine grits of sandpaper created enough heat to loose the aroma of the wood. Smelled like a huge BBQ from blocks away. Nobody complained, but then again, that was Texas.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Has it occurred to anybody that the vidio is totally one sided and just might be a set up ?
I'm not saying it is there isn't any evidence it is but there is one tiny hint there may be more than meets the eye. 
When the inspector says he took pictures of the smoke drifting across the property line it made me wonder. BBQ smoke is usually light and wispy the sorta thing that's hard to take a picture of. And remember that the fire had to have been going a while for the woman to notice then give the time for the inspector to get there.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Ozarks Tom said:


> When we'd install and sand a mesquite wood flooring, the last fine grits of sandpaper created enough heat to loose the aroma of the wood. Smelled like a huge BBQ from blocks away. Nobody complained, but then again, that was Texas.


Shoot fire, Tom, that's the law in TX, isn't it?


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

MO_cows said:


> I would have to lean toward race bias, too, because one of the best smells in the world is bbq in progress. When the American Royal is underway, 500+ teams cooking at the same time, you can smell it for miles. Smoke, meat, fat and spice. Makes my mouth water just thinking about it.


No kidding. I think if Walmart had one of those plug-in room scent things in bar-b-q scent I would get one. Now if it was the middle of the night, that would be bad cause my stomach would start growling at about 3AM.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> Has it occurred to anybody that the vidio is totally one sided and just might be a set up ?
> I'm not saying it is there isn't any evidence it is but there is one tiny hint there may be more than meets the eye.
> When the inspector says he took pictures of the smoke drifting across the property line it made me wonder. BBQ smoke is usually light and wispy the sorta thing that's hard to take a picture of. And remember that the fire had to have been going a while for the woman to notice then give the time for the inspector to get there.



When BBQ is done right, it's an all day event. You want a little heat and a fair amount of smoke, maybe with hickory or apple wood chips in it for flavor.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

MO_cows said:


> Your point is well taken. However when racism does rear its ugly head it shouldn't be excused away, either.


If it really is, I agree.

But again, what is racism? Is it that you don't like people of another race? That may be wrong headed, not Christlike, but it's your business. 

It is just there are so many things people label racist that aren't and there are many things people scream 'racist' about just to cause trouble. We have had a lot of that lately.

That is harmful and hurtful to all and to the country. It may make someone feel 'good' to ferret out every little thing they can call racist - but it doesn't serve us well. It suits the agenda of those who would keep us divided, but no one else.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

When I first moved here we had a pain of a woman who called the S.O on the first 3 cookout parties we had here regardless of the fact that she lived two miles away , we always quieted the band by 10 pm and she only knew of our parties from driving by in the late afternoon as we were preparing for the party.

My neighbor who I purchased my place from said he didn't understand it since the woman and her husband often had hosted Texas style beef half side pit barbecue parties at least two or three times before her husband passed away a few years earlier.

When he said that, we both looked at each other, laughed and talked his wife into passing an invitation to our next cook out since she and the woman attended the same church.

The pain attended our next two cookouts and the following year asked my neighbor and I if we could help her host a cookout party at her place and fix up her barbecue pit as it had been idle for about a decade since her husband passed.

It took a couple years but the pain turned into a pleasure to socialize with. When she passed away a few years later, her niece and nephew in law said that she had asked them to postpone her wake until the following Summer with a cookout on the place she willed to them.

Sometimes folks who seem to be a pain are just going through a painful period of their life.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Shrek said:


> When I first moved here we had a pain of a woman who called the S.O on the first 3 cookout parties we had here regardless of the fact that she lived two miles away , we always quieted the band by 10 pm and she only knew of our parties from driving by in the late afternoon as we were preparing for the party.
> 
> My neighbor who I purchased my place from said he didn't understand it since the woman and her husband often had hosted Texas style beef half side pit barbecue parties at least two or three times before her husband passed away a few years earlier.
> 
> ...



I was going to suggest that earlier, glad you did. My experience has been similar. It helps even more to invite the neighborhood cop, or other public servants.
But you're right, you can take control of the situation in ways don't involve animosity.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Interesting.

Over the weekend I volunteered for a farm group and helped grill 550 pork chops on Sunday.

Fortunately, no one complained!

Paul


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

rambler said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Over the weekend I volunteered for a farm group and helped grill 550 pork chops on Sunday.
> 
> ...


Nobody asked the pigs


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

dixiegal62 said:


> Being southern I know we're not all racist but I have wonder what would be her reason to have a camera pointed at these people's house. That would have nothing to do with chemical sensitivity.


Someone with a camera pointed at my house might find a paintball gun pointed at their camera...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Trust me, you don't want to fire a projectile across a public road and onto another person's property. More trouble than you ever want.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

HEY!!! This is not far from my place... Pinellas County! Gotta find out when their cooking out again and bring a brisket and some roasting ears over !!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I read the other thread and it seems to be a smoker. I'm planning on a smoker next week because I love smoked salmon and to buy it a little piece is 6 or 7 dollars. my son has one and he never mentioned a lot of smoke from it. I must ask him before I buy. he's in deep woods and I'm in a residential area. better be sure first I guess. ~Georgia


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> Trust me, you don't want to fire a projectile across a public road and onto another person's property. More trouble than you ever want.


I suppose a road in between us could present a problem. I've been in the boonies for a while...I forgot what "civilisation" looks like. I guess I'd have to take that paintball gun to their picket fence and brush up on my ninja skills....


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

farmrbrown said:


> When BBQ is done right, it's an all day event. You want a little heat and a fair amount of smoke, maybe with hickory or apple wood chips in it for flavor.



Ok I'm gonna call you on this one!
You can't talk smak like this on a public forum. 

It's sassafras or alder chips or it's blasphemous !


----------



## 258Pots (Apr 23, 2015)

gapeach said:


> This is the result of having a green President in the white house.



The only "green" wall street presidents care about is the color of $, all of them, even your vaunted red ones, just like the blue ones... 

I am so glad this two party system has you all arguing about which wall street president will be best, while you do that wall street wins again yeah!


----------

